# Sticky  Official IWC Portofino pictures thread!!



## Dimer

This is the place to share pictures of the elegant watches from IWC Portofino line.

At the moment I haven't made any Portofino pics yet, so let me see what you guys have


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein




----------



## Dimer

Very nice Porto! Is that platinum?


----------



## commoner

my 34mm portofino


----------



## commiespy




----------



## HultgrenP




----------



## vbuskirk




----------



## TK-421




----------



## Fantom555

TK - Very nice...love the black


----------



## Vahalis




----------



## mb75

some rare ones...


----------



## Dimer

wow, these are beautiful!


----------



## mb75

Hope a nice portofino perpetual will be available in the future!


----------



## jam karet

|> Portofino...my grail.


----------



## Connor Keppel

MY 1 week old Portofino on Milanese Mesh bracelet


----------



## bwong

Here is my current favorite IWC: IWC Vintage Collection Portofino Hand-wound (IW544801).


----------



## leongkc

Here is my day old, Portofino from the facelifted collection in white dial. The original brown strap has been changed out to a Di-Modell black croc strap.


----------



## SergeyR

.








.


----------



## ng107

Hi, I am very interested in the IWC 356502 40mm Portofino Automatic black face/black alligator strap. I wanted to solicit some advice though. Is a black face considered more dressy than a white face? I like IWC watches, but with my 6.25 inch wrist, I can really only pull off a 40mm IWC at the most. Thanks!

IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | Collection | Portofino Family | Portofino Automatic


----------



## DrewII

SergeyR said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


excellent shots and nice watch!


----------



## clover4studio

My 2 weeks old Portofino


----------



## Matillac

New to me and I'm in love with it!
Need to find a new short strap for it though as my wrists are crazy small. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Vahalis

Matillac said:


> New to me and I'm in love with it!
> Need to find a new short strap for it though as my wrists are crazy small.
> Any suggestions?


IWC sells XS straps. Ask your AD. Of course you try from an strapmaker. I often use ABP in Paris.


----------



## Matillac

Thanks Bas,
Don't have an AD close by so will look up ABP and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Sporer

retro charmer


----------



## christo678

My New 510103


----------



## Wimpy

Giddy Chris - looks kind of familiar! Congratulations!! Enjoy your beauty.


----------



## Spikemauler

Just got mine(510102)today. love it! Sorry about the picture quality(taken with iphone)


----------



## Trelos

New (to me) 
Just got it a week ago, I love it!!!

Sorry for the low quality phone pics.


----------



## sidestreaker

My entry into the world of fine timepieces and loving every bit of it! I was determined to take the black dial until the moment I walk into the boutique but I was smitten by the white dial. Pictures do not do it justice.

Cheers.


----------



## Wimpy

Stunnig Sidestreaker! Congratulations!!


----------



## dkauf

I am thinking about putting a brown strap on my Portofino Chronograph (black face, new Portofino style). Wondering if anyone has a photo of such a setup? I've seen black Portofino 8-day with brown straps, but never a chrono and I"m wondering how it might look.


----------



## Bugs1

My Portofino


----------



## zhan




----------



## Devray

I just realized there is a Portofino own pictures thread;

Portofino 8 Days Hand Wound shots with Jakarta downtown as the background view just prior to New Year Eve.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Boenna_69

My Portofino!


----------



## stoptheclock

Hi Matillac...Snap!









Thanks for posting the watch movement pics! Beautiful on the Inside as well as the outside!


----------



## Albranius

My new Portofino


----------



## sidestreaker




----------



## Devray

sidestreaker said:


>


This is nice. Which model or what year is it from?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sidestreaker

Devray said:


> This is nice. Which model or what year is it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks, this is a Vintage Collection - Portofino year 2008 (IW544801)
ceased production last year, I think...


----------



## mjk778

My 8 days.....been wearing this one a a lot a cannot say enough good things about it!


----------



## Albranius

My new IWC strap arrived today!


----------



## sidestreaker

Starsky and Hutch....


----------



## acooray

sidestreaker said:


> Starsky and Hutch....


two nice watches, same production line, but an amazingly big difference in the crown size. I am struggling with the small crown size of my VT Moonphase. There are posts in the IWC forum of some sending it back for a crown replacement.

Anybody here know the replacement cost to a bigger crown and if I can get that done in TX service center? and how long it takes?

thanks
Ray


----------



## Spikemauler

*Here's an updated pic of my Portofino 8 days.

*


----------



## acooray

My black-dial Portofino 8-day handwound (an effective trade from white to a black dial) says hi to all the 8-day handwounds here.

Ray


----------



## Devray

Attaching shot of my Portofino 8 Days again - this time not showing off the watch but rather trying the new camera shot from Samsung Galaxy 4 ) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## acooray

a short slowed down clip of the see through backside of the Vintage Moonphase, caliber 98800 (18,800 vph with 18 jewels) 

edited: forget it... it doesn't work. will try to see if there is some way to upload short video clips here.

and a shot of the 8-day hand-wound again.


----------



## Albranius




----------



## sidestreaker

Just chilling....


----------



## petergunny

Portofino vintage 46mm is my favourite IWC, and also my wishlist.

They stop the production last year? for all model or just this black dialed steel case?



sidestreaker said:


> Thanks, this is a Vintage Collection - Portofino year 2008 (IW544801)
> ceased production last year, I think...


----------



## sidestreaker

petergunny said:


> Portofino vintage 46mm is my favourite IWC, and also my wishlist.
> 
> They stop the production last year? for all model or just this black dialed steel case?


I believe for all variants of this model, along with other vintage collection. All that is left is in circulation now.
I grabbed it immediately when I found a trusted AD with a great discount.


----------



## Albranius




----------



## sidestreaker




----------



## Albranius




----------



## mojof1

Is there usually a trend as to how many years before a maker revamps their lineup? I know the Portofino collection came out in 2011. I'm close to pulling trigger on the chronograph version but would be disappointed if a new one comes out soon after


----------



## ReaperOneTwo

Mine says hello all the way from Sweden


----------



## ReaperOneTwo

ReaperOneTwo said:


> Mine says hello all the way from Sweden


Excuse the sucky phone and Tapatalk pics..


----------



## Raymondwell

ReaperOneTwo said:


> Excuse the sucky phone and Tapatalk pics..


Nice watch. How much Is the Portofino chronograph selling at now?


----------



## ReaperOneTwo

Raymondwell said:


> Nice watch. How much Is the Portofino chronograph selling at now?


Here in Sweden it retails for about the equivalent of 7275 dollars.

Edit: I got about 13,5% off.


----------



## Raymondwell

ReaperOneTwo said:


> Here in Sweden it retails for about the equivalent of 7275 dollars.
> 
> Edit: I got about 13,5% off.


After 13.5%, it cost 7275 USD?


----------



## ReaperOneTwo

Raymondwell said:


> After 13.5%, it cost 7275 USD?


Haha no 7275 is the msrp


----------



## Raymondwell

ReaperOneTwo said:


> Haha no 7275 is the msrp


Oh. So after 13.5%, it cost you $6293. Is that US$?


----------



## ReaperOneTwo

Raymondwell said:


> Oh. So after 13.5%, it cost you $6293. Is that US$?


Yeah I think that's a good deal. I am eternally happy with the watch.


----------



## Raymondwell

ReaperOneTwo said:


> Yeah I think that's a good deal. I am eternally happy with the watch.


6293 is a very good deal indeed. Good buy dude.


----------



## Kid_A

pretty classic timepiece.....


Albranius said:


>


----------



## Kid_A

what is the diameter here? 42?


sidestreaker said:


>


----------



## wiz83

To all you Portofino 8 Days Hand Wound owners, mind sharing feedback of your experience with the watch? Especially on the time accuracy part? I'm about to jump on the deal, almost bought it last week, and most likely will buy it this weekend. Was reluctant because of my bad experience with my Portuguese Automatic 7 Days, time is off up to 3 minutes a week.


----------



## JWNY

In love with all your postings


----------



## JayShiva

Quick iPhone snap!


----------



## dreg82

mb75 said:


> some rare ones...


Can someone give some more info on this watch. Last week I found a near identical watch (only difference is brown strap versus black).
But pictures of this particular model are really scarce. I've seen 5 or so on the entire internet. Any more info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sidestreaker




----------



## sidestreaker

Santoni Strap change...


----------



## surf4hours

My "wedding watch", I plan to make it a family heirloom.










I've only seen one other picture of the IWC Calibre 35110. Here is mine for reference.


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## deuxani

I finally pulled the trigger and got the IW391010


----------



## lmd29

Hello all - this is my first IWC, a Portofino Midsize Automatic (IW458101) with the strap swapped out to a dark brown Santoni strap!


----------



## deuxani

I just got a new alligator strap, so swapping between this and the milanese mesh it feels like I have two watches


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## devlred




----------



## devlred

wiz83 said:


> To all you Portofino 8 Days Hand Wound owners, mind sharing feedback of your experience with the watch? Especially on the time accuracy part? I'm about to jump on the deal, almost bought it last week, and most likely will buy it this weekend. Was reluctant because of my bad experience with my Portuguese Automatic 7 Days, time is off up to 3 minutes a week.


I know is late answer since your question was 1 year ago, but after of 6 months of wearing my 8days as my daily watch, i have to say that my watch runs less than +0.5 sec a day, last week that i checked it was running +2.5 secs in *7days*...

In the first couple of weeks was a bit less accurate, close to +2 secs a day but now it is much better..


----------



## Kobey




----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

I notice there isn't as much "love" or admiration for the Portofino as other IWC models, but whenever I see one in person I think they're fantastic. Very classic looking watches.


----------



## JChvs

I'm waiting for a custom made strap for my Portofino automatic to snap some pics... the hand wound 8 day is just on another level.


----------



## crappbag

My first foray into the 'real' watch market. I've learnt a lot since then but this one always has a special place.


----------



## evilsync

My dads new pride and joy. Rose Gold isn't my cup of tea... Maybe when I'm 63!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokhoy

Hi all, just got myself Portofino Chronograph.. Really love the classic look on this watch.


----------



## skinniks

Anyone out there try the IWC Portofino 8 day handwound on a Milanese bracelet? If so do you mind sharing some pics? My wife and the AD dealer both seemed to think it was a bad idea but I would prefer a bracelet for the summer and I think it looks awesome on the chrono.


----------



## fly9

Here's mine. Love the classic white dial chronograph on a black strap.


----------



## jaxzzzz

Here's my white chrono on milanese


----------



## dkauf

deuxani said:


> I just got a new alligator strap, so swapping between this and the milanese mesh it feels like I have two watches
> 
> View attachment 3572786


What kind of strap is that? I'm getting the itch for a new strap for my Chrono and I love the look of this


----------



## Econ

jaxzzzz said:


> Here's my white chrono on milanese


looks great


----------



## AllanR

My Portofino. My dressiest dress watch. 
Came with a black strap, but the AD threw in a brown one too. I liked it better.


----------



## oHoy

Love this piece, but is it simply too big for me? Thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

oHoy said:


> Love this piece, but is it simply too big for me? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I am afraid it is too big.

heb


----------



## TheGiant

Look what arrived today!! My first IWC and it’s the Jubilee 150th and it’s S/N One.


----------



## richn

Picking one up soon, love these!!


----------



## Dinky1

Moi aussi!!


----------



## mjb

I used to have this 18K:


----------



## mjb

I used to have this 18K:
View attachment 13175697


----------



## coelacanth

My favorite little "Pilot" Portofino from the mid 1990s.


----------



## TheGiant

Enjoying my 150th Jubilee with a great smoke!


----------



## ivanos

Love in Portofino









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Good companion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afennell

Such beautiful dials. I wish IWC would match the color of the date wheel to the dial!


----------



## TheGiant

Going out to dinner with my Portifino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

My new dress watch


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## aleksejeremeev

movement IWC Portofino


----------



## Stevencjain

TheGiant said:


> Look what arrived today!! My first IWC and it's the Jubilee 150th and it's S/N One.


Wow! Amazing movement


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## robertmurray

surf4hours said:


>


How do you like the Milanese? I am considering getting one but the IWC version is very $$$. Do you feel it fits the watch better than the santoni? I am wearing my Portofino with a nato now and am really enjoying it so think I would like the Milanese.


----------



## robertmurray

surf4hours said:


>


How do you like the Milanese? I am considering getting one but the IWC version is very $$$. Do you feel it fits the watch better than the santoni? I am wearing my Portofino with a nato now and am really enjoying it so think I would like the Milanese.


----------



## vicky_g8

My 150th Jubilee


----------



## njhinde

Simple and beautiful. I wear this on original IWC Milanese in the Summer, and personally think the bracelet is well worth the money.


----------



## njhinde

I bought my Portofino over seven years ago with the wonderful Milanese bracelet. Over the years, during the colder months I've mostly worn it on a brown Croc strap (not from IWC), however just recently put it on my original black Alligator strap from my Portugieser and really love it. I prefer my Portugieser on a Sailcloth, incidentally, which seems appropriate and is more casual - and therefore I wear it much more often.


----------



## alesanrodz

Dimer said:


> This is the place to share pictures of the elegant watches from IWC Portofino line.
> 
> At the moment I haven't made any Portofino pics yet, so let me see what you guys have


Here is my IWC Portofino IW391027. Really elegant watch. 









Feel free to follow my IG ASR_Timepieces for my other watches too.


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeRated

Just picked this Portofino (IW356305) up. Wasn’t planning on buying anything, but I got too good of a deal to say no. Plus, I think we can all agree this is quite a handsome timepiece.


----------



## hmanjlai

TheGiant said:


> Going out to dinner with my Portifino
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a beauty!


----------



## DowningB

Got it about a month ago. It's my "I want to look nice without dressing up" watch.


----------



## thedose

oHoy said:


> Love this piece, but is it simply too big for me? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the circumference of your wrist?


----------



## walakalulu_4489

Bought this just before the Sept. Price rise


----------



## walakalulu_4489

Oops


----------



## DowningB

My second Portofino. The first one is Post 122 above.


----------



## njhinde

The elegant Portofino. Less is more…


----------

